# Odd angle roller



## Paulie (Aug 27, 2011)

Just ran into a utube that had a odd angle roller I'd haven't seen. Maybe this is old news to some but it's new to me. 

Any reviews? 

If you can get past the guy taking 2 years to run his corner mud the contraption looks interesting.

http://youtu.be/ANMIZ0oBtGQ


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

There is a thread on that somewhere?? In never never land, Cant find chite in this site anymore.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah Fr8train posted about this roller earlier.

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/no-coat-roller-3025/


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Good find Mudshark.
Ya, if you go through that thread Paulie you'll see what everyone had to say about it. I tried contacting them through YouTube and by phone and wasn't able to reach anyone. I have no clue what happened to these guys or if their product even still exists.
Interesting concept though.


----------

